# Pressing the same transfer twice



## MickeyT's (Jan 3, 2010)

When I press my image on a t-shirt, the transfer paper still has a lot of
ink left on it. So much in fact that I can print the same image again on 
another shirt. The second image is a little lighter than the first, but very clear and almost usable. 
This tells me that something is amiss here. I'm not getting all the ink on my first press, which could be the reason why my colors aren't as bright as I think they should be. 
Is this normal or am I doing something wrong??
I'm using a new Hix HT400p press and Magiclee DS 100 Hybrid transfer paper (17" x 250' rolled paper). I'm also using SoftL'ink and Vapor shirts. The press is set at 40 seconds / 400 Degrees / pressure 9 for SoftL'ink and 55 seconds / 390 degrees / pressure 8 for Vapor. 
I've tried less pressure settings but it didn't make any difference. The highest pressure setting for the press is 10.
The computer is a Mac and the printer is a new Epson 4880 using Sawgrass ink. Do I need a different kind of paper ? What could be causing this??
Thanks, Mickey


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Mickey. Most sublimation paper has a 'right' side and a wrong side to print on. Although the differences are very small and difficult to spot sometimes, you are looking for the whiter and the smoother side of the paper.

All sublimation paper still has a clear image left on it after pressing and it is possible to run off another garment on the press using the same paper, although its not to be recommended as the second print off has less ink left on it to transfer to the garment, hence the faded look.


----------



## sdsusa (Mar 16, 2010)

If the dye sublimation paper does the job right, you should have very little faint ink left on the paper after pressing. Otherwise you will not get vivid color on your substrate and waste expensive ink. Please make sure you print on the bright or shinier side of the paper. One way to test if you’ve printed on a correct side is to pour water on the printed image after the ink has been dried. The ink should dissolve and come off the paper almost completely. This applies to water-based ink and paper though.


----------



## MickeyT's (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I think I am using the right side of the paper since it's on a roll. I loaded the paper as per the instructions that came with the printer, but I'll double check just to be sure. It just seems like there is a lot of ink left on the paper after I press it. In fact, I did repress one by accident and that's when I really got suspicious. It was just a little bit lighter than the original. I'll also try the water trick to see if makes a difference.
Thanks to both of you for your help.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I get the same thing. Lots of ink left and know I am printing on right side. Using 380-395 degrees F and 55s seconds. 
I think depending on the paper too matters. Seems some papers leave less than others.

Good Luck
Mark


----------

